# Bicep tendon



## bugman (Mar 1, 2016)

So last night at the gym, I let my ego win.  I was competing in a chest-to-bar pull-up/chin-up contest.  Only rule.. chest had to touch the bar. It didn't matter what grip and "kipping" was allowed. 

The hardcore crossfit folks was doing their Open comp and some of us normal folk was watching and the hype and atmosphere got us curious. 

On my 4th round of 8, I decided to switch my grip to the chin up position (palms facing me) and on my 5th pull, I felt and heard a loud pop.  I fell to the floor, actually hollered out a couple of things and all I could do was grab my right bicep/elbow.  I was genuinely afraid to move my had for fear of what I was going to see.  

One of the guys ran to get an ice pack and a band to wrap it with and after about 10 minutes I was able to calm down enough to move my arm around and flex my fist. It's sore as **** this morning.  There is no bruising and only minor swelling.  I swear I can see a bit of a "dent" but mrs bug assures me that I'm seeing things.  

Any immediate suggestions??  I know I'll  need to rest it for at least a couple of days, but I also want to make sure I am able to work myself back to health.  I had a rough year last year with injuries and this only adds salt to my wounds. 

I'm afraid to try to curl even a gallon of milk at the moment.  So, I'll get mrs bug to do it for me and then she can massage my arm, ego and whatever else we think about.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 1, 2016)

Ice and alt ibuprofen and aleve for 3 days.  No alcohol or curling anything.  If your still hurting while not under stress and OTC meds go to a doctor.  This is a nagging injury if played around with it will never really go away.  Under the right conditions both mine will flare up.  Stop showing off for crossfitters!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2016)

You probably tore the tendon.  Doesn't sound like you took bone with it and the detachment is partial.

If you are insured:

MRI 

Get results and go from there. 

Most likely I am right above which means you will need a physical therapist.  Don't settle for anyone. Find one that understands you lift. You don't just need ROM you need strength.

If you **** up the PT you will never get full use back, be in chronic pain and lose ROM. 

Start calling today.


----------



## bugman (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2016)

Let this be a lesson...  don't ****ing so crossfit.


----------



## bugman (Mar 1, 2016)

Haha true that.    Any averages on healing time?   And yeah, I know we don't know the extent of damage.  Just a ballpark?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2016)

bugman said:


> Haha true that.    Any averages on healing time?   And yeah, I know we don't know the extent of damage.  Just a ballpark?



6 weeks minimum.  After a week or two you can start therapy.


----------



## Schredder (Mar 1, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Let this be a lesson...  don't ****ing so crossfit.



Yes!!  Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 1, 2016)

I've ruptured a distal bicep tendon before, to me it sounds like you probably popped it.  Even if it's a complete rupture you can still raise your arm, but have no strength.  If it is torn, you want to get the surgery done asap, the longer you wait the worse it will be and the longer the recovery.  I would go see a Dr immediately.


----------



## bugman (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok, so POB, you were right.  It's detached bicep tendon.  I have surgery planned for in The morning at 10.    4 weeks of immobilization,  2 weeks in a sling, 6 weeks of therapy.  

Hooray.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 2, 2016)

Im about 8 weeks healed from a distal bicept rupture. Sounds to me like you tore it. I had the same indent and everything. Get to the doctor asap. You have a very limited time to get it fixed before they will no longer do it. Im back to lifting heavy shit every day and it feels amazing. I have already tested it above 400lb pulls will no problem but the key is getting it fixed fast.

Edit

just read your last message. The forum acts waky on my phone. Good luck with the surgery and speedy healing!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 2, 2016)

bugman said:


> Ok, so POB, you were right.  It's detached bicep tendon.  I have surgery planned for in The morning at 10.    4 weeks of immobilization,  2 weeks in a sling, 6 weeks of therapy.
> 
> Hooray.



That really blows man sorry to hear... I always kept in my mind that if I tore a bicep I would build the biggest wheels I could.  Maybe focus on that


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 2, 2016)

Damn Bug, I'm sorry to hear that it ended up being a detachment. 
Take what Pillar said to heart, going into PT and doing it right is most important. It gets real boring but it's better than the alternative of a decreased ROM.


----------



## DF (Mar 2, 2016)

bugman said:


> Ok, so POB, you were right.  It's detached bicep tendon.  I have surgery planned for in The morning at 10.    4 weeks of immobilization,  2 weeks in a sling, 6 weeks of therapy.
> 
> Hooray.



Sorry to hear bug!  Heal up quick & don't do stoopid shit like that again.  I once did an arm wrestling deal while on vaction in Cancun.  Drunk fukr threw his whole weight & legs into it & fukd my shoulder.  

Good luck bud!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Man.  Here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 3, 2016)

Get that shit fixed and heal up quick brother.


----------



## bugman (Mar 3, 2016)

It's fixed..  surgery went great...  now time to focus on other body parts.  I have every intention on doing everything they advise so I can get back to work!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2016)

Are you gonna be able to choke the chicken. Or do we need to send Beedeezy over to help you out?


----------



## bugman (Mar 3, 2016)

Right now everything will be done left handed so any help you can send is appreciated


----------

